# Donation= t shirt and dev



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Kejar isnt asking for donations but i thought i would post it here 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/27083-Gummy-Swagger-T-Shirt-Preoder#entry723201 he is selling t shirts to get money so he can buy the SIII for him and his teammate. I bought one bc i know we can use devs as a CDMA/LTE device. This is a great chance to get an amazing developer on board. Please consider this. What dev gives back to people for donating? 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Hey Kejar isnt asking for donations but i thought i would post it here
> http://rootzwiki.com...der#entry723201 he is selling t shirts to get money so he can buy the SIII for him and his teammate. I bought one bc i know we can use devs as a CDMA/LTE device. This is a great chance to get an amazing developer on board. Please consider this. What dev gives back to people for donating?
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


For those of you who don't know about TeamGummy (hard to believe), you really want these guys coming over to the SGS3. Believe me I'm a AOKP Team member and I would still love to see what these guys could do with this device. 

Love you Justin and Adam. ;-)


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Stevespear426 said:


> For those of you who don't know about TeamGummy (hard to believe), you really want these guys coming over to the SGS3. Believe me I'm a AOKP Team member and I would still love to see what these guys could do with this device.
> 
> Love you Justin and Adam. ;-)


+1 team gummy and aokp are all I will ever need android wise. Both teams are superb!

Edit: also the gummy boot animation is awesome! I am still undecided on the aokp boot animation lol.
Sent from my Axiom MAXX!!


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

benefit14snake said:


> +1 team gummy and aokp are all I will ever need android wise. Both teams are superb!
> 
> Edit: also the gummy boot animation is awesome! I am still undecided on the aokp boot animation lol.
> Sent from my Axiom MAXX!!


Team Gummy and Team AOKP are both great teams and absolutely worthy of donations. You know you are going to give people a real shock the first time they flash gummy and that bloody evil cat starts playing it's song (literally)


----------

